# Guess the type of the person above you based on their 3 favorite characters



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

^INTJ


Some of the best examples of my type in fiction:

Tywin Lannister - Game of Thrones








"Your mother's dead. Before long I'll be dead, and you and your brother and your sister and all of her children, all of us dead, all of us rotting underground. It's the family name that lives on."


Jean Valjean - Les Misérables








(To a ISTJ) "You have only done your duty; it's a minor sin at most, all of us have made misjudgements"

Elphaba - Wicked








"Unlimited. My future is unlimited."


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

Alright .. here we go. Though, I may be a little to easy to guess

1) L - death note







2) Light Yagami - death note







3) Spike Spiegel - cowboy bebop


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

INTP maybe? I'd be 100% sure if not for Spike.
Here's mine:
1) Rarity (MLP)








2) Tenth Doctor (Doctor Who)







3) Lyra Silvertongue (His Dark Materials)


----------



## MissMo (Jun 3, 2015)

PinkOneechan said:


> INTP maybe? I'd be 100% sure if not for Spike.
> Here's mine:
> 1) Rarity (MLP)
> View attachment 340386
> ...


Right on spot Pink-san


----------



## CreepyArcher (Mar 26, 2015)

@ecstasy
INTJ... Anyone who lists House is an IxTJ in my book. 

1) Sherlock Holmes
2) Tony Stark
3) Lisa Simpson

In no particular order.


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

@_CreepyArcher_ INFJ?


Brian Kinney - Queer as Folk








Homer - The Simpsons








Elaine Benes - Seinfeld


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Uchiha Madara (Naruto)









Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tail)









Byakuya Kuchiki (Bleach)


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

ISFP

*Dr. Cal Lightman *- Lie to Me (Smart, sarcastic, put together, and gets it done. Kind of like a less emo Dr House who isn't quite so...deranged and drug-addicted)









*Kanade Suzutsuki *- Mayo Chiki (She somehow balances being caring, compassionate, loving, and yet the genius sadistic spawn of evil itself, all in one character, I love it)










*Neal Caffrey* from White Collar (I mean come on, just *look* at him! I guess he's also charming and smart too...but mostly...good lord. No straight man should be this attractive...oh wait...)


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

^ ENTP?

I love way too many characters but I'm going to start with

Remus Lupin









Jim Halpert









Adalind Schade


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

@voodoodoll ENFP?

Some of my favorite characters...

*1.* Emma Woodhouse










*2.* Norman Stansfield










*3.* Roy Mustang


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

INTJ
Sheldon Cooper, Lucifer, Regina Mills


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

*NFP?

Jim Moriarty (Sherlock BBC)
Corvus (Ephemeral Rift)
Twice (My Hero Academia)


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

ni-dom (infj??) 5w4 sp/sx

1. ben wyatt from _parks and rec_
2. the mother from _how i met your mother_
3. eleanor shellstrop from _the good place_


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

Given the fact that I know neither of these characters you must have the opposite letters of my type: ENFP. This is how things work, right?

My favourite characters are, *@*, *W* and *|*.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

No clue 

My top 3 

1. Dr Robert Ford from West World 
2. Dr Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds 
3. Arya Starks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

I*FP?

1. Bojack Horseman
2. Tobi/Obito Uchiha (Naruto)
3. Emma (The Promised Neverland)


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

INTP?

Okay mine might be a bit obscure for a non-gaming forum compared to others people have been saying, so if no-one knows who any of them are feel free to skip me and just re-type Doccium so you can do your own.

1. Junko Enoshima (Danganronpa)
2. Aigis (Persona 3)
3. The White-Haired Girl (The House in Fata Morgana)


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

INFP?

1. Sherlock (Sherlock BBC)
2. Tomura Shigaraki (My Hero Academia)
3. Tulip (Infinity Train)


----------



## ReasonforTreason (Aug 27, 2018)

1.Rexxar (from Warcraft III)
2.Hellboy (Dark Horse comics)
3.Spider-man (Peter Parker)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Istp 

1. Tyrion Lannister 
2. Lestat ( interview with the vampire ) 
3. Dr Robert Ford ( Westworld) 



Checked your profile type - I’m way off 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarmMachines (May 19, 2016)

ENFP

James Carstairs (The clockwork series)
Holden Caulfield (The catcher in the rye)
Luna Lovegood (Harry Potter series)

(I've read more than 100 books so it's hard to choose only three characters!)


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

WarmMachines said:


> ENFP
> 
> James Carstairs (The clockwork series)
> Holden Caulfield (The catcher in the rye)
> ...


Well, James Carstairs' quote at the top of his wiki page is the perfect quote for Fi.

"Whatever you are physically, male or female, strong or weak, ill or healthy—all those things matter less than what your heart contains. If you have the soul of a warrior, you are a warrior. Whatever the color, the shape, the design of the shade that conceals it, the flame inside the lamp remains the same. You are that flame."

Holden Caulfield seems to be widely regarded as an INFP, some say INTJ. Either way, Fi in the conscious stack.

Luna - while she might be a Ti dominant according to some - obviously has a very gentle and serene way about her, even if she struggles to fit in socially (I have to go off the movies here).

I think Fi dom is obvious from these characters and they all seem to have a down to Earth way about them, even Luna - she just expresses things in strange ways. 
Holden sees the hypocrisy in the world and becomes cynical because of it, a very stereotypically ISFP kind of reaction.

I think ISFP is a good fit, if not then INFP.

My characters:

Rustin Cohle - True Detective S1








Will Graham - Hannibal (TV Series)








Michael Scofield - Prison Break


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Folsom said:


> Well, James Carstairs' quote at the top of his wiki page is the perfect quote for Fi.
> 
> "Whatever you are physically, male or female, strong or weak, ill or healthy—all those things matter less than what your heart contains. If you have the soul of a warrior, you are a warrior. Whatever the color, the shape, the design of the shade that conceals it, the flame inside the lamp remains the same. You are that flame."
> 
> ...


Hmm 
Rustin is intp 

Will ( I’ve only read the book Red Dragon- so I may be off but infj ) 

Michael - intj 

- shows seems to be within same category vs extreme variety so I’ll cross out Ne

I’m guessing intj or infj ? 


Try me 

1. Spencer Reid from Criminal Minds 
2. Thomas Shelby - Peaky Blinders
3. Olenna Tyrell - Game of Thrones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

*NFP perhaps?

1. Hawks/Takami Keigo (My Hero Academia)
2. Arthur Fleck/Joker (Joker)
3. Poison Ivy (Harley Quinn 2019)


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

ENTP

Frankenstein's monster
Captain Nemo
Remus Lupin


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

INFP? ISFP? I go with infp i guess.

Rustin Cohle
John Rambo
Gong Er


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmm, I'm sensing IxTx with these choices.
I'd say Rambo is most likely an ISTP and Cohle seems like an INTP. I'm not sure about Gong, but she is a skilled martial artist so I'd lean a little towards a Sensor. 

My guess would be ISTP.




It's funny how favorite characters can seem quite different but I find them very relatable all the same.

*BMO* from _Adventure Time_ 







*Kurapika* from _Hunter X Hunter_ (the "glory hog")







*Gandalf* from _the works of J.R.R. Tolkien_


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hmm based on those, uh infj? 


Three?? THREE?! THATS NOT ENOUGH.

hmm 

Alright

Moss (IT crowd) 



Sirius Black (Harry Potter) 



Random (Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

*ENTP or ESTP*


I cheated a little and added 3 villains too.


Favourite Heroes/Antiheroes/Protagonists

Rustin Cohle





Tyrion Lannister





Don Draper






Favourite Antagonists/Villains/Bad Guys

Boyd Crowder





Ivar the Boneless





Gustavo "Gus" Fring
I'm over my video limit, so use youtube if needed.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Guess entp or estp 

1. Tyrion Lannister from GoT 
2. Dr Robert Ford from west world 
3. Spencer Reid Criminal Minds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Guess entp or estp
> 
> 1. Tyrion Lannister from GoT
> 2. Dr Robert Ford from west world
> ...


Sounds like INTP. 
I know that Ford is typed INTJ, Reid is typed INTP and that Tyrion is typed ENTP.
Given that you picked two INTx and two xNTP, INTP is right in the middle.

Characters:

Alfred Borden (The Prestige)





Rustin Cohle (True Detective Season 1)
Plenty of clips already in this thread.

Lorne Malvo (Fargo Season 1)


----------



## Arthrospira (Feb 18, 2020)

Folsom said:


> Sounds like INTP.
> I know that Ford is typed INTJ, Reid is typed INTP and that Tyrion is typed ENTP.
> Given that you picked two INTx and two xNTP, INTP is right in the middle.
> 
> ...


I feel like an INTX would be a fan of those characters. Probably INTJ. [Edit: Yes!]

My Favourites: 

Jaime Lannister (Book Version)

Walter White (Breaking Bad)

James Flint (Black Sails)


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

INT*?

1. Oswald Cobblepot (Gotham; started watching it recently and absolutely love this man!)
2. Norman (The Promised Neverland)
3. Joker (The Dark Knight)


----------

